# Bredli Tank Size



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

Hi guys, I am getting a Centralian Carpet Python (morelia bredli) soon and i just wanted to know the recomended tank size for an adult female. Answer by saying 3 foot long, 2 foot tall, 1 foot wide instead of 3x2x1 thanks. Also what sort of lighting and heating do they need and do they need heat at night? Also do they need ledges in their tank


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

4 foot long by 1 and 1/2 foot deep, by 2 foot tall would be minimum, IMO. And despite them being known as terrestrial, they will climb, so a ledge and/or pole to climb on is preferred. An overhead heat source is fine, as long as you have a cage on any globe or CHE. You don't need UV, but if you want a light, then put one in.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 18, 2016)

thanks very much, what is the diff between deep and tall and also how wide. I know theyll climb, is a day basking lamp fine and do they need another moonlight one for night, good to know they dont need uvb


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 18, 2016)

Deep is the same as wide. Just heat during the day, and nothing at night, unless you live somewhere where it gets below zero at night.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 19, 2016)

no i dont its not that thank you very much also what substrate? is red desert sand good?


----------



## pinefamily (Jun 19, 2016)

No, not for any python. I know there might be sand in their natural habitat, but the sand can get under their scales in an enclosure. Depends on the look you are after. Aspen bedding, or something similar, is good if you want the natural look. Some people use critter crumble as well. We are not so fussed on the look, so we use the recycled paper cat litter. It's good on keeping the smells down, and it's cheap.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 19, 2016)

ok i will use reptibark or something but just saying how can it get under scales and affect them in an enclosure but not in wild and ive seen zoos use sand


----------



## Wallo (Jun 19, 2016)

Chipsi Xxl is great if you can find it - Dont get Chipsi Snake as it is too fine - Some Cat litter can expand when it gets any moisture in it and if injested can be fatal


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 19, 2016)

thanks

- - - Updated - - -

is coarse sand ok because maybe it cant fit under the scales?


----------



## Raymonde (Jun 19, 2016)

I would definitely have some height and I wouldn't bother with a day time heat light as they tend to be mostly nocturnal. I base this on my experience with my bredli which is limited but seems to work as she is healthy. (I say 'she' but her gender is actually unknown).
My bredli is currently 1.8m long and is in a 4L x 2W x 3H feet enclosure. She spends most of her time on her branch and in her (empty) hanging pot. The only time she is not there normally is when she is on her heat mat (digesting, shedding or very cold weather). I used to have a heat light in her cage but noticed she didn't go near it very much and decided to stop using it. She doesn't use the heat mat very much either and is still active throughout most of the Brisbane winters so she seems to like a cooler temperature than my woma. The heat mat is actually heat cord inside a shelf in her enclosure. If you want a heat lamp, I would use one that doesn't admit light, but I feel a heat mat//cord is sufficient (do remember heat lights need a cage around them to stop the snake from burning themselves). I should add that the breeder I got her from had his adult bredli's in 4x2x2 feet enclosures so you can have them without height but mine definitely uses hers.

as to substrate, there are pros and cons to all substrates from what i have been able to find out. It depends on your circumstances and what look you want. I have gone with newspaper due to ease of cleaning and low cost, over something that looks nicer. Its not pretty but it works and she doesn't spend a lot of time on it anyway.

Raymonde


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 20, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## Wama.CP (Jun 21, 2016)

I keep mine in 4x2x2 viv's


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 21, 2016)

cool


----------



## Spikeee (Jun 28, 2016)

My girl is a little spoiled.
She has 9 feet long 2 feet deep and 3 foot high to play in.
She is near on 10 feet long.

- - -




[/URL]

- - - Updated - - -

No idea why it linked two pics.
Everthing in this i built for $500

Its made of insulated wallmark panels. With
A double glazed front window i scored cheap off
Gumtree.
The background is just foam melted with a blow torch 
And covered in grout then sealed.

Youtube and google carried me thru this build.


----------



## KingsReptiles (Jun 29, 2016)

that is awesome


----------



## Primo (Jul 15, 2016)

Late to the party. I have not been here in a bit. That enclosure is sensational! 

Also I've never heard these snakes being called terrestrial. I'm not trying to start a debate however I've always heard they were semi arboreal as all morelia are.

I have a US produced mutt, coastal crossed with something I'm guessing, but she is always off the deck when nightfall hits.

This cage is 4 feet wide by 2 feet deep by 2 feet tall.

I like the big cage pictured in this thread a lot. Well done!





I'm dying for a Bredli!


----------



## meako (Aug 2, 2016)

I made this one from that modular shelving from bunnings-boxed in with ply. Its 2 shelves high. probably not the cheapest option but he hasn't escaped and can do everything a Bredli enjoys most of the time in there.Check out the hides at the bottom. large ceramic tiles with wooden edges glued on . You can shape them to suit if you wish. they are easy to clean and easy to remove to gain access to the feisty Boris who hates being pestered.


----------



## dannydee (Jan 12, 2017)

It always amazes me people recommending anything less than a 4Lx2Wc2H for a bredli, and even that in my opinion is too small. I think we should be aiming to move away from these minimum sizes and try to provide enclosures that give ample space. 
Reptile husbandry is coming on leaps and bounds, the sooner we move away from cramped enclosures the better. I'm sure there is no one out there, given the choice between a snake in a cramped enclosure and a snake in a large display enclosure, would choose the former.

Anyway, nice work Spikeee! How old is your bredli? Also, do you have any other photos of your enclosure? Maybe one with you standing next to it? Without nothing to reference the size of your bredli or enclosure, the size is lost in the photo. 






Spikeee said:


> My girl is a little spoiled.
> She has 9 feet long 2 feet deep and 3 foot high to play in.
> She is near on 10 feet long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shaggz (Jan 12, 2017)

My old Bredli used to be in an enclosure 1800 high 1200 wide by 600 deep and she used to love climbing every inch of her home.


----------



## Spikeee (Aug 13, 2017)

dannydee said:


> It always amazes me people recommending anything less than a 4Lx2Wc2H for a bredli, and even that in my opinion is too small. I think we should be aiming to move away from these minimum sizes and try to provide enclosures that give ample space.
> Reptile husbandry is coming on leaps and bounds, the sooner we move away from cramped enclosures the better. I'm sure there is no one out there, given the choice between a snake in a cramped enclosure and a snake in a large display enclosure, would choose the former.
> 
> Anyway, nice work Spikeee! How old is your bredli? Also, do you have any other photos of your enclosure? Maybe one with you standing next to it? Without nothing to reference the size of your bredli or enclosure, the size is lost in the photo.




Sure.
I haven't been on here since this post.

Once i get home i will take a better pic and upload


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 8, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> My old Bredli used to be in an enclosure 1800 high 1200 wide by 600 deep and she used to love climbing every inch of her home.


Ive just upgraded my bredli enclosure to a large timber one about the same size. How did you heat it? Ive got a 150w globe in the top right corner with a large branch mounted under it which goes up to the light. Did you need any other heating like a heat mat to raise the temperature in the lower part of the enclosure?

It gets pretty cold in my house 
Does anyone have any temperature control advice?

Cheers


----------



## Bl69aze (Sep 9, 2017)

MattyV05 said:


> Ive just upgraded my bredli enclosure to a large timber one about the same size. How did you heat it? Ive got a 150w globe in the top right corner with a large branch mounted under it which goes up to the light. Did you need any other heating like a heat mat to raise the temperature in the lower part of the enclosure?
> 
> It gets pretty cold in my house
> Does anyone have any temperature control advice?
> ...


150w might be too extreme, I use 75w and it goes up to 34 no problem just after winter,

Do you have a thermostat? If not I'd recommend getting one of those, or a lower wattage


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 9, 2017)

Bl69aze said:


> 150w might be too extreme, I use 75w and it goes up to 34 no problem just after winter,
> 
> Do you have a thermostat? If not I'd recommend getting one of those, or a lower wattage


Yeah I have a thermostat, the tank isnt reaching a high temperature and Im pretty sure 150w isnt too much, any lower the enclosure would be cold. The reptile shop guy who delivered it put it in. I am just asking to make sure its alright for the tank to be a lot colder at the bottom. Im asking for tips because ive never had an enclosure this large so i dont know how to heat it correctly.

Cheers


----------



## pinefamily (Sep 9, 2017)

Looking at your tank, I would say the 150 is ok, but be careful when the weather gets warmer. You might need to swap it for 100w. If you're concerned about the temps at the bottom, a heat mat will help.


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 9, 2017)

pinefamily said:


> Looking at your tank, I would say the 150 is ok, but be careful when the weather gets warmer. You might need to swap it for 100w. If you're concerned about the temps at the bottom, a heat mat will help.


Thanks for the advice I was thinking the same. Do you think I should put a heat mat under the enclosure where the hide is on the same side as the light?


----------



## Shaggz (Sep 10, 2017)

MattyV05 said:


> Ive just upgraded my bredli enclosure to a large timber one about the same size. How did you heat it? Ive got a 150w globe in the top right corner with a large branch mounted under it which goes up to the light. Did you need any other heating like a heat mat to raise the temperature in the lower part of the enclosure?
> 
> It gets pretty cold in my house
> Does anyone have any temperature control advice?
> ...


 I used to run a 150w globe in the top right also lol. I had a shelf with a tile directly under the light which would retain a basking temp of around 34 and then there would be a gradient of about 10 degrees between the top and bottom of the enclosure.


----------



## ronhalling (Sep 10, 2017)

@MattyV05 that's a very nice enclosure you have there, personally i would be putting a 3 watt heat mat under the left side hide and if you have a spare cheap thermostat it might be an idea to use it as well just in case, it can be very hard getting a proper gradient in an enclosure of that size using 1 heat light, so if the 1 you have now is used primarily for basking the under hide heat mat will take care of the rest. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> @MattyV05 that's a very nice enclosure you have there, personally i would be putting a 3 watt heat mat under the left side hide and if you have a spare cheap thermostat it might be an idea to use it as well just in case, it can be very hard getting a proper gradient in an enclosure of that size using 1 heat light, so if the 1 you have now is used primarily for basking the under hide heat mat will take care of the rest. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


Thanks, I just had it made . Yeah Im about to have a spare one when my B1 thermostat comes back from a warranty claim. Sounds good I will try it, im heading to a pet shop now.


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

Shaggz said:


> I used to run a 150w globe in the top right also lol. I had a shelf with a tile directly under the light which would retain a basking temp of around 34 and then there would be a gradient of about 10 degrees between the top and bottom of the enclosure.


I have though about a shelf but didnt think of putting a tile thanks


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 10, 2017)

Be very careful putting a heatmat on the floor of the enclosure, they are designed to be used externally under glass enclosures only.
If you want to do something internally try a heat cord between tiles.


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

ronhalling said:


> @MattyV05 that's a very nice enclosure you have there, personally i would be putting a 3 watt heat mat under the left side hide and if you have a spare cheap thermostat it might be an idea to use it as well just in case, it can be very hard getting a proper gradient in an enclosure of that size using 1 heat light, so if the 1 you have now is used primarily for basking the under hide heat mat will take care of the rest. ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) -ronhalling-


Do you know where I can buy a heat mat? Ive been struggling to find one, I can only find ones for glass vivariums. Ive never used one so I dont even know what the right ones look like.
Thanks


----------



## Ashleyyedwards7 (Sep 10, 2017)

MattyV05 said:


> Do you know where I can buy a heat mat? Ive been struggling to find one, I can only find ones for glass vivariums. Ive never used one so I dont even know what the right ones look like.
> Thanks



As Scutellatus said, a heat cord would work well. I use one zig-zagging between tiles and attached to a thermostat


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

Ashleyyedwards7 said:


> As Scutellatus said, a heat cord would work well. I use one zig-zagging between tiles and attached to a thermostat


Oh I missed that comment thank you I will try It.


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> Be very careful putting a heatmat on the floor of the enclosure, they are designed to be used externally under glass enclosures only.
> If you want to do something internally try a heat cord between tiles.


Thanks I think I am going to do this


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

MattyV05 said:


> Oh I missed that comment thank you I will try It.


Have you got any tips on making it? Can you use duct tape to tape the cord down? And would you put any spacers to stop the cord getting crushed before gluing it together with silicone?
Thanks


----------



## Scutellatus (Sep 10, 2017)

I would use aquarium safe glass silicon to hold it all together. You can use sliver metallic duct tape to hold the cord in place as long as you don't have any protruding out from between the tiles.
Once you have it in position lay a tile over the top with a sealing bead of silicon around the edge. You can plug it in once sealed and the heat will reduce the curing time for the the silicon. I wouldn't worry about spacers unless you have a monster snake.


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 10, 2017)

Scutellatus said:


> I would use aquarium safe glass silicon to hold it all together. You can use sliver metallic duct tape to hold the cord in place as long as you don't have any protruding out from between the tiles.
> Once you have it in position lay a tile over the top with a sealing bead of silicon around the edge. You can plug it in once sealed and the heat will reduce the curing time for the the silicon. I wouldn't worry about spacers unless you have a monster snake.


Thanks so much


----------



## MattyV05 (Sep 21, 2017)

Okay so I have made the heat tile. I have it outside while the silicone cures. I assume it is okay if silicone is on the cord itself. I used silver gorilla tape to hold the cord in place then I put a heap of aquarium safe silicone all around the edges, put the tile on top then filled all around the sides, then smoothed it off by running my finger around the sides. I might put it under his hide with a thermostat probe on it. Have I done it right?


----------

